# Cygnet Royal 3 Cylinder Steam Engine



## ruzzie (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi All
I have spent about 10yrs on my 3" test boiler which appeared in Model Engineering a few years back and have it 98% finished I just need to clad it.
So now that I have steam available I was eager to try my Cygnet Royal engine out which was also in ME a while ago. Having run the engine only on compressed air before, 
it was music to my ears when I heard the engine spring to life under steam power.
How much better does steam sound compared to compressed air.

Cheers
Paul


http://www.youtube.com/v/E_UTqFTS-VM?version=3">


----------



## cfellows (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks and sounds great...

Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice runner indeed. I found they run with very little vibration at all. Yours looks to be the same.

Even though it is timed to run in one direction only, the Cygnet runs very well in reverse as well. All you need is a fairly simple changeover valve and you can get proportional speed control plus fwds/rev as well.

Bogs


----------

